#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-14
<DD3my> Buonanotte :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-15
<DD3my> Buonanotte :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-16
<DD3my> printf("Buonanotte a tutti");
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-17
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-03-10
<barrnet> Hi
<barrnet|afk> rieccomi
<Barrnet> uhm
<Barrnet> mi dice che il mio nick è registrato
<Barrnet> da interfaccia web posso loggarmi con l'account del forum
<Barrnet> da client come faccio?
<Barrnet> via nickserv?
<Barrnet> ok, risolto 
<vaillant> salve
<jhack> augh_
<melfnt> ciao
<jhack> ciaooo
<gila75> Buona sera a tutti
<tokijin> Ciao a tutti
<steff-ubu> ciao a tutti
<Tigre> Buonasera
<jackynet> ciao
<Mdfalcubo> 'Sera a tutti
<jhack> ciao
<carved_top> salve a tutti :)
<jhack> 21.15!
<jhack> dove janvitus?
<Tigre> Ragazzi, prima di cominciare vi dico una cosa, non sò fino a quando potrò stare in chat, domani ho scuola xD
<jhack> augh
<mariobrega> salve
<mariobrega> :-)
<barrnet> hi
<melfnt_> i tempi della scuola, che bei tempi
<jhack> a me non piaceva
<carved_top> neanche a me piaceva :sisi:
<jhack> ahah
<gila75> inventati una prima ora buca se fai tardi....
<barrnet> a qualcuno è mai piaciuta?
<carved_top> giusto le materie tecniche...
<Tigre> Ahah non sono molto grande, no a me solo alcune materie... Poi la scuola quì fà schifo...
<jhack> a me piaceva ginnastica ahaha
<carved_top> a me costruzioni, topografia, estimo, impianti, disegno, queste cose insomma :) ciao janvitus
<jhack> ritardo di 3 minuti per janvitus
<jhack> wahah
<mariobrega> solo quelle materie in cui la prof....meritava :-) ... allora si che si poteva contare sulla mia attenzione :-)
<Tigre> Infatti sn al geometra uhuh
<jhack> ahah averla la prof che meritava
<carved_top> grande! ;)
<Janvitus> sera
<barrnet_> uhm
<gila75> con la prof che merita però non segui un tubo della lezione...no?
<barrnet_> scusate se mi riconnetto ogni 5 minuti
<carved_top> lol
<barrnet_> ma sto a scuola con una chiavetta <.<'
<jhack> sei a scuola_
<jhack> ?
<barrnet_> yep
<jhack> a sta ora?
<mariobrega> ....poco o nulla :-) ... ricordo una di inglese ...... mora occhi azzurri.... 
<barrnet_> sto a una scuola serale
<jhack> serali?
<jhack> ecco
<barrnet_> poi spero di riconnettermi da casa
<barrnet_> ma dubito che durerà cosi tanto xD
<barrnet_> i punti da discutere non sono poi molti
<vaillant> ragazzi, il canale è loggato. cerchiamo di non postare messaggi fuori dal tema della serata
<mariobrega> ...mi fossi perso di meno in quegli occhi oggi ricorrerei meno a google traduttore :-)
<jhack> io vorrei andare a dormire alle 1 ahah
<jhack> 11
<barrnet_> vabbé dai,  le professoresse gnocche sono un crimine contro l'istruzione
<Tigre> Ascoltiamo vaillant, che facciamo prima ed è meglio per me...
<gila75> ok vaillant
<Janvitus> la gnocca non è mai OT
<jhack> quindi di che parliamo? tema? chi introduce?
<carved_top> ahahahaha
<jhack> ahaha
<mariobrega> lol
<Tigre> Vado a dormire prima così xD... Risparmio le pedate nel sedere di mia madre
<Mdfalcubo> se parliamo di gnocca sarà un meeting...eterno...
<jhack> ahahaha
<mariobrega> :-)
<bluette> ciao a tutti
<carved_top> ciao bluette 
<Janvitus> ciao
<mariobrega> ciao
<Janvitus> allora
<jhack> ciaooo
<Janvitus> siamo un po', quindi lasciamo perdere le presentazioni
<jhack> daidaidai tema caldo andiamo al sodo
<Janvitus> chi vuole chiedere la parola lo faccia con calma e cerchiamo di non accavallarci con gli interventi
<barrnet__> vediamo a quante "_" arrivo  .-.
<Mdfalcubo> prenotatevi come dal dottore, io mi segno l'ordine degli interventi
<jhack> addirittura
<barrnet__> con cosa si è iniziato? i sono disconnesso per errore
<jackynet> io vorrei proporre la mia candidatura come moderatore
<Janvitus> ok, lo fa Mdfalcubo
<Janvitus> ASPETTATE
<jhack> quindi_
<jhack> ?
<Janvitus> sono arrivato ora a casa, dammi un po' di tempo
<jhack> ah ok
<barrnet__> k
<Janvitus> ok, partiamo con i moderatori che forse è la cosa più veloce
<Mdfalcubo> preso nota che jackynet si candida
<Janvitus> scrivo a nome di tutto il gruppo forum:
<Janvitus> preferiremo una quota rosa, ma se non ci sono, non possiamo inventarcele
<bluette> sbubba!
<Tigre> Anche a me piacerebbe fare il moderatore... 14 anni bastano????
<carved_top> anche io vorrei candidarmi
<Janvitus> ragazzuoli
<Janvitus> prenotatevi e poi intervenite, fatelo con Mdfalcubo
<mariobrega> vado a casablanca e do un taglio al passato ? :-)
<Janvitus> se no qui non arriviamo alle 5 di moani mattina
<Janvitus> *domani
<Janvitus> dunque
<tokijin> mi prenoto per parlare
<carved_top> ok, Mdfalcubo, mi prenoto
<Mdfalcubo> (preso nota candidatura di tigre e carved_top)
<Tigre> ookk
<carved_top> ok, grazie
<bluette> @Mdfalcubo, mi prenoto per proporre, anche la proposta l'ho avanzata già
<meetingology> bluette: Error: "Mdfalcubo," is not a valid command.
<Janvitus> le preferenze vanno a persone che hanno molta diponibilità di tempo e sappiano gestire un po' di relazioni,a nceh se si tratta di internet
<bluette> @ Mdfalcubo, mi prenoto per proporre, anche la proposta l'ho avanzata già
<meetingology> bluette: Error: "Mdfalcubo," is not a valid command.
<Janvitus> la competenza tecnica è l'ultima cosa
<Janvitus> anche perché se vogliamo creare un gruppo di utentei esperti poi chi ci sta?
<Tigre> Io potrei entrare anche 3 volte al giorno, dipende cosa ci lasciano a scuola... Di sicuro su forum ci entro una volta al giorno!
<Janvitus> premetto ancora: ovviamente si prenderanno 3-4 moderatori e sicuramente ci saranno molte più candidature
<Tigre> Ovvio... Non insisto
<Janvitus> Tigre:  prenotati e non interrompere, su ;)
<Mdfalcubo> Tigre, se vuoi parlare prenotati..
<Janvitus> quindi chi verrà scartato non al prenda sul personale
<bluette> Mdfalcubo, mi prenoto per parlare
<jackynet> mi prenoto, aspetto che mi venga data la parola
<Janvitus> ho finito, avanti chi vuole intervenire seguendo la coda, Mdfalcubo?
<Mdfalcubo> tokijin tocca a te
<tokijin> ok, grazie
<Mdfalcubo> steff, ci pensi tu a fare copia della serata?
<tokijin> Volevo avanzare la mia candidatura
<Janvitus> ah, ovviamente è uan cosa che non si fa in giornata, qualche settimane per decidere (scusate la precisazione)
<tokijin> Leggendo i requisiti richiesti, penso di poter fare il moderatore: mi collego abbastanza spesso, penso di saper gestire un po' di relazioni e infine ho anche un briciolo di conoscenza tecnica
<Mdfalcubo> quando avete finito di parlare ditelo che si passa al prossimo
<vaeVictis> ciao a tutti, scusate per il ritardo, ho avuto un imprevisto
<Gianliuc> Un saluto a tutti
<tokijin> poi, vedete voi :) Se non volete sapere altro, lascio la parola al prossimo
<Mdfalcubo> ok, carved_top, tocca a te
<carved_top> si, grazie :) 
<carved_top> anche io vorrei candidarmi come moderatore perchè ho molto tempo libero in tutta la giornata, ho abbastanza riserva di pazienza nello spiegare le cose, riesco a essere imparziale con tutti e mi piacerebbe far parte della famiglia di ubuntu.it, sebbene sia iscritto da poco :) lascio la parola al prossimo
<Mdfalcubo> bluette tocca a te
<bluette> ciao, grazie
<bluette> mi piacerebbe una quota rosa e penso a sbubba, competente e sempre pronta ad aiutare, è di polso
<bluette> mi piace perchè oltre a dire papale papale le cose fa poche smancerie
<bluette> un altro che vedo molto presente e gentile è woody68
<bluette> sempre aggiornato e disponibile
<Mdfalcubo> i diretti interessati se mai, le sponsorizzazioni servono a ben poco secondo me
<bluette> non perde mai la pazienza! 
<bluette> bah si diceva di proporre non solo di autoproporsi
<bluette> ok finito
<Mdfalcubo> jackynet tocca a te
<jackynet> ok, grazie
<jackynet> io da parte mia posso soltanto dirvi questo: da tempo ho questo desiderio (avevo tempo fa scritto a giulux chiedendo come si facesse per diventarlo).
<jackynet> Entro sul forum più volte al giorno e spesso giro un pò per le sezioni e leggo quasi tutto quello che c'è di nuovo. Quando posso intervengo chiedendo il rispetto del regolamento, oppure segnalo.
<jackynet> Riguardo gestire le relazioni, ho avuto anche esperienza nella vita, consulte giovanili, assemblee studentesche ecc. Spero tanto che accettiate la mia proposta. :) Ho terminato.
<Mdfalcubo> non ci sono altre prenotazioni al momento
<Mdfalcubo> jan?
<Janvitus> jackynet: il nick sul forum?
<Mdfalcubo> jackynet92
<steff-ubu> non ho trovato
<steff-ubu> ah
<Mdfalcubo> credo
<jackynet> si, scusate se non ho aggiunto il 92
<Janvitus> ok
<Mdfalcubo> (quel 92 mi fa sentire dannatamente...vintage...)
<carved_top> hahahaha
<Gianliuc> vintage è bello
<jackynet> non sono così pochi, anche io mi confronto sempre più spesso con classe '94 o '97
<Janvitus> allora, ripeto: chi non verrà preso non si sentisse offeso, i criteri son vari e conta pure un po' di esperienza
<Tigre> No problem, se non verrò preso (sicuramente) aspetterò la mia prima stellina con ansia :)))
<carved_top> certo, ci mancherebbe :)
<Janvitus> per questa volta, a differenza di quasi tutte le altre, abbiamo deciso che spettava a voi farvi avanti. Questo però non pregiudica il fatto che ci siamo già fatti un'idea in privato, quindi magari usciranno anche nomi diversi da chi si è candidato
<carved_top> in ogni caso continuerò come ho fatto finora, segnalando e spiegando tutto quello che so :)
<Tigre> Anch'io :D
<jhack> ..ora?
<jackynet> mi sembra più che giusto
<Janvitus> bluette: , comunque valevano pure le candidature altrui, ovviamente poi + da vedere quando queste persone siano presenti prima di tutto
<bluette> certo, questo spetta a voi ;)
<Janvitus> scusate le mie mani lol
<Tigre> Si può votare per uno solo??
<Mdfalcubo> finchè non fai le puzzette no problem
<Janvitus> Tigre: ovviamente i moderatori li scegliamo noi, nessuna votazione ;)
<jhack> ci ho pensato solo ora. tanto non ce piu nessuno prenotato. io propongo maxbigsi
<Tigre> ooohh perdonatemi
<Janvitus> jhack: appuntato
<carved_top> io quoto jhack, maxbigsi è molto cortese e presente
<Mdfalcubo> segnato
<Janvitus> dunque, se qualcuno ha altro da aggiungere, altrimenti andiamo avanti
<Janvitus> niente?
<Janvitus> ok
<Janvitus> utenti esperti:
<Janvitus> non è una vera esigenza
<Janvitus> ma se ne discuteva da anni e forse è arrivato il momento
<Tigre> mi metti ansia...
<jackynet> chiedo la parola
<Janvitus> inoltre sti azzo di social network ci hanno tolto l'aria
<jhack> ahah
<carved_top> anche io mi prenoto per parlare
<Janvitus> penso sia una delle cause maggiori per cui alcuni/molti utenti si siano allantanati dal forum, e non solo
<vaeVictis> non ho capito se la causa dell'allontanamento siano i social network o l'assenza di gruppi di esperti
<Janvitus> quindi degli utenti che sappiano dare risposte certe dovrebbe dare più affidabilità di un qualsiasi SN
<Janvitus> la prima
<Janvitus> passiamo al concreto
<Janvitus> e qui mi riallaccio un attimo alle candidature dei mod
<Janvitus> che ho pure scordato di specificare una cosa
<Mdfalcubo> Mi prenoto
<Janvitus> i questo gruppo di utenti ci andranno quelli che possiamo chiamare esperti, ovviamente anche loro dovranno avere una  certa moderazione negli interventi
<Janvitus> non avranno alcun strumento d moderazione
<Janvitus> ma avranno dei doveri, come segnalare le discussioni ai moderatori
<Janvitus> poi vediamo se in seguito dare qualche piccolissimo "potere"
<Janvitus> arriviamo a come sceglierli
<Janvitus> io avevo pensato a questo:
<Janvitus> li scegliete voi utenti in base a delle votazioni
<jhack> mdfalcubo mi prenoto
<Janvitus> ovviamente quei utenti dovranno essere scelti fra persone che sono presenti sul forum, io avevo pensato che devono essere registrati al forum minino da un anno
<Janvitus> *questi
<vaeVictis> ritengo fondamentale la creazione di questi gruppi e sono d'accordissimo all'assenza di poteri, come li chiami, ma non concordo sulla scelta tramite votazione: la competenza non è una scelta democratica :) (se sto scrivendo senza rispettare qualche indicazione che avete dato inizialmente, vi chiedo cortesemente di farmelo presente)
<Janvitus> vaeVictis:  prenotati e aspetta, su ;)
<Mdfalcubo> vaevictis, se vuoi parlare prenotati
<vbextreme> Ciao a tutti,sono riuscito a stabilire adesso una connessione stabile,almeno spero,mi dareste una risposta se é andato a buon fine il messaggio?
<vaeVictis> mi prenoto, scusate.
<Janvitus> vbextreme: si
<tokijin> Mdfalcubo: mi prenoto
<Janvitus> perché le votazioni?
<vbextreme> J grazie,sono al lavoro e dal cellulare é stata una dannazione.
<Janvitus> perché tanto qualsiasi metodo si sceglie ci sarà sempre qualcuno che si lamenterà e dirà che quello non è competente, se poi li scegliamo noi peggio ancora, qualcuno dirà che sono i nostri "Mastini"
<Janvitus> quindi a sto punto si va a maggioranza, si mettono delle regole e via
<Janvitus> tipo, essere registrato da minimo un anno
<jhack> posso fare una domanda o aspetto dopo?
<Mdfalcubo> dopo
<Janvitus> sottolineo che una volta ceh sei in questo gruppo non ci rimane a vita
<Janvitus> *rimani
<melfnt_> mi prenoto
<Janvitus> se un utente sparisce o non è attivo sul forum per n mesi va fuori dal gruppo
<Janvitus> ogni tot mesi si rifaranno le votazioni, 6 mesi, un anno
<Janvitus> ovviamente questo non è il metodo infllibile e tutto può essere cambiato in corsa
<Janvitus>  quindi, in summa, per questo particolare caso, qualsiasi metodo si sceglie si creeranno sempre antipatie e qualche lamentela, bisogna capire quale è il meno peggio
<Janvitus> penso di aver scritto tutto
<Mdfalcubo> jackynet tocca a te
<jackynet> Grazie
<jackynet> Cerco di essere veloce. Prima di iniziare vorrei fare una premessa: quanto voglio proporre non so fino a che punto può essere fattibile nei fatti.
<jackynet> La mi aidea consiste in questo: in un primo momento (3/4 mesi) utenti con un minimo di una stella possono dare una valutazione sulla risposta di un utente
<jackynet> in base ai voti raccolti (va benissimo gli iscritti da almeno un anno) si decide un primo gruppo di utenti esperti
<jackynet> da questo momento in poi non esistono più votazioni, ma segnalazioni. Con periodicità trimestrale il gruppo di utenti esperti decide se far entrare o uscire qualcuno
<jackynet> penso che mantenere aperta sempre una valutazione e un sistema di punteggio potrebbe risultare sfalsato in quanto utenti inesperti, davanti ad una risposta al loro problema di avvio dell'audio (un esempio, non voglio offendere nessuno)
<jackynet> pensino di avere di fornte chissà quale grande esperto, e dandogli una valutazione, appunto, magari lo fa diventare "utente esperto"
<jackynet> spero di essere stato chiaro, ho concluso. Grazie per l'attenzione
<Mdfalcubo> carved_top vai
<melfnt_> scusa una cosa Mdfalcubo: potresti dire prima la lista dei prenotati e poi ricordare a ciascuno il proprio intervento?
<carved_top> ok, grazie :)
<Mdfalcubo> Mdf
<Mdfalcubo> jhack
<Mdfalcubo> vaeVictis
<Mdfalcubo> tokijin
<Mdfalcubo> melfnt_
<Mdfalcubo> ok, segretaria aggratis :(
<geo__> buonasera a tutti
<vaeVictis> manco hai le tette, vuoi pure lo stipendio! :) (se aspettavo il mio turno perdevo il tempo comico)
<carved_top> la mia idea è molto simile a quella di jackynet, cioè un sistema di punteggio tipo su yahoo answer dove si può dare una valutazione alla risposta, in modo che poi vada a pesare sulla decisione di far entrare nel gruppo un utente esperto, oppure una sorte di punteggio "karma" come aveva scritto Janvitus nel 3d
<carved_top> una scadenza trimetrale mi sembra corta, ma una semestrale mi pare più adatta
<Mdfalcubo> :P
<carved_top> e inoltre il gruppo  di utenti esperti dovrebbe avere delle sezioni: mi spiego, gruppo utenti esperti di hardware, gruppo esperto di reti, gruppo esperto di programmazione, almeno le figure di "riferimento" sono sempre chiare nelle determinate sezioni
<carved_top> ho concluso :)
<Mdfalcubo> Tocca a me
<Mdfalcubo> discorso utenti esperti:>
<Mdfalcubo> ha già detto tutto Jan, la penso come lui
<Mdfalcubo> uello che non va lo si può cambiare in corso d'opera>
<Mdfalcubo> *quello
<Mdfalcubo> discorso moderatori;>
<Mdfalcubo> se è vero che la scelta spetta allo staff>
<Mdfalcubo> è anche vero che poi, la decisione finale di fare i mod, spetta a voi>
<Mdfalcubo> è una vostra decisione libera e consapevole>
<Mdfalcubo> in virtù di questo, voglio solo puntualizzare una cosa:>
<Mdfalcubo> se diventerete moderatopri, la vostra priorità dovrà essere la moderazione>
<Mdfalcubo> se poi vi avanzerà tempo/voglia potrete occuparvi del supporto>
<Mdfalcubo> Prima si modera, poi si aiuta>
<Mdfalcubo> La funzione principale di un mod è quella di moderare.
<carved_top> capisco, grazie per la precisazione :)
<Mdfalcubo> Finito
<Mdfalcubo> jhack tocca a te
<jhack> ok
<jhack> alura. in parte e gia stato detto ma comunque
<jhack> penso anch io che questi gruppi di esperti vadano divisi in sezioni. del tipo hardware, rete, software ecc. e magari perche no anche per le singole distribuzioni linux.
<jhack> l altra cosa per definire chi esperto chi meno sarebbe interessante fare qualcosa tipo quelli di tom s hardware. poter mettere mi piace o ringraziare per le risposte o votare risposte buone o migliori. o qualcosa del genere. o magari non per forza per votare chi esperto e chi no ma una cosa in piu comunque interessante
<jhack> mmm finito :D
<Mdfalcubo> vaevictis, vai
<Mdfalcubo> (prossimo tokijin)
<vaeVictis> come prima cosa mi scuso per gli interventi fuori turno. sono arrivato tardi e non ho capito come intervenire.
<vaeVictis> detto questo, dal mio punto di vista la creazione di gruppi di esperti è necessaria
<vaeVictis> non credo che il modo corretto per creare questi gruppi sia la votazione da parte degli utenti
<vaeVictis> i motivi sono molteplici
<giacomosmit> vaeVictis sono daccordo con te nel non capire , sarebbe meglio il forum 
<vaeVictis> un primo motivo è che la competenza non è scelta con metodi democratici, ci sta e si può constatare dal numero di discussioni che un utente risolve o contribuisce a risolvere coi suoi interventi... magari Zoff crea uno script che conteggia queste soluzioni :)
<vaeVictis> un secondo motivo è che già parecchi trovano difficile mettere un [Risolto] nel titolo, o un ringraziamento a fine discussione... figuriamoci quanto siano propensi a mettere punti karma o cose di questo tipo
<vaeVictis> pertanto, dicendo chiaramente che potete e dovete sbattervene delle eventuali critiche, dovreste semplicemente deciderli voi (dello staff) in base a quello che sono sicuro avete avuto modo di leggere durante le vostre moderazioni
<vaeVictis> non sono favorevole ad un enorme frazionamento delle competenze, proposta che leggevo poco sopra
<vaeVictis> io farei dei gruppi di ampio respiro, i cui membri si gestiscano autonomamente in base alle loro competenze
<vaeVictis> per quanto riguarda la durata di questa "competenza", la gestione futura di come allargare o restringere i gruppi, non ho opinioni strutturate. direi che sia meglio vedere come vanno le cose e poi capire in corso d'opera
<vaeVictis> penso di aver finito, grazie per l'attenzione.
<Mdfalcubo> tokijin vai
<tokijin> ok, grazie
<Mdfalcubo> (poi melfnt_)
<vaeVictis> ah no, sono favorevolissimo all'assenza di ulteriori poteri (e con questo chiudo)
<jhack> (anch io)
<tokijin> in linea di massima mi piace l'idea di un gruppo di utenti esperti, però cè un però
<tokijin> si dovrebbe spiegare molto molto bene agli utenti che poi, nonostante la presenza di uenti esperti, ogni risposta che viene data è degna di essere presa in considerazione
<vaillant> Mdfalcubo: mi prenoto
<tokijin> non vorrei che si creasse la situazione dove l'utente A apre un topic, riceve aiuto da un utente normale e magari non digita il comando suggeritogli finchè non arriva l'esperto a "certificare"
<tokijin> se si riesce a far capire questo agli utenti, non vedo che problemi dovrebbe creare il nuovo gruppo.
<carved_top> quoto tokijin 
<tokijin> Sulla scelta in base alle votazioni, son d'accordo
<tokijin> Ok, cedo la parola
<Mdfalcubo> vaillant vai
<vaillant> tocca a melfnt_ mi pare
<melfnt_> succede sempre così
<Mdfalcubo> ops si vero, scusa melfnt_
<melfnt_> ok, grazie
<melfnt_> in linea di principio non sono molto favorevole alla creazione di questo nuovo gruppo
<melfnt_> per non fare troppe differenze fra gli utenti
<melfnt_> però potrebbe essere utile per i nuovi arrivati a capire chi è un po' più competente
<melfnt_> detto questo, se la cosa va ini porto
<melfnt_> secondo me ci deve essere un ampio ricircolo
<melfnt_> per esempio, ogni mese un utente lascia il gruppo e un altro entra
<melfnt_> quanto al metodo di accesso penso che la votazione sia la maniera possibile
<melfnt_> magari su utenti candidati da membri del gruppo stesso
<melfnt_> d'accordo sul non concedere poteri aggiuntivi
<melfnt_> e un'ultima cosa:
<Tigre> Mdfalcubo: mi prenoto
<melfnt_> è bene frammentare il gruppo per le diverse sezioni del forum
<carved_top> Mdfalcubo, anche io mi prenoto
<melfnt_> io frequento quasi esclusivamente "Programmazione"
<melfnt_> e se fossi ritenuto esperto dagli altri, non me la sentirei di rispondere a qualcuno su altri argomenti
<melfnt_> ho concluso, grazie
<Mdfalcubo> vaillant vai
<vaillant> grazie
<vaillant> dunque
<vaillant> condivido la perplessità di tokijin: ho anche io il dubbio che un utente possa fare riferimento agli utenti esperti e ignorare gli utenti normali. la cosa si potrebbe magari aggirare esponendo per bene le regole del gruppo nelle faq del forum e con un bell'annuncio in evidenza, almeno per i primi tempi. ad ogni modo, sarà buon senso da parte di questi utenti esperti, qualora si verificasse l'evento, far notare che una ris
<vaillant> per quanto riguarda le categorie, favorevole all'assegnazione del livello esperto per ciascuna sezione tecnica. un utente può essere esperto in driver ma una capra in installazione e così via
<vaillant> tutto qua, ho finito
<enziosavio> Buonasera 
<Mdfalcubo> Tigre vai
<Tigre> tanks
<Mdfalcubo> (poi carved_top)
<Tigre> Sono d'accordo con vaillant, riguardo le categorie...
<vaeVictis> specifico una cosa: sono favorevole al frazionamento a livello di sezione. ma non andrei oltre.
<Tigre> Ma quoto anche melfnt_ cioè del fatto che un utente debba poi sostituirne un altro... Per esempio si fà un gruppo utenti esperti che siano 4 o 5, poi con l'esperienza anche gli altri diventano esperti, quindi poi se ne sostitiusce uno con un altro..
<Tigre> In modo che tutti possano partecipare senza fare confusione
<Tigre> Poi mi sta bene anche, che quando uno risponde a una discussione, alla fine di essa, si dia una valutazione
<Tigre> Sempre se il problema è stato risolto xD
<Tigre> Mdfalcubo: Passo
<Mdfalcubo> carved_top vai
<carved_top> si, grazie
<carved_top> allora
<Mdfalcubo> (nessun'altra prenotazione al momento)
<gila75> Mdfalcubo: mi prenoto 
<carved_top> il dubbio sollevato da tokijin non è da sottovalutare, cioè che va evitata la situazione in cui un nuovo iscritto si affida solo alle risposte di un utente esperto snobbando un utente "normale"
<Eleirs> vorrei fare un piccolo commento
<carved_top> e inoltre in un post spiegare bene la funzione del gruppo di esperti, perchè credo che i nuovi utenti facciano troppo affidamento al numero di stelle di un utente
<carved_top> ho concluso per ora, grazie :)
<Mdfalcubo> eleirs, se vuoi parlare prenotati
<Eleirs> prenotami :)
<Mdfalcubo> gila t5 vai
<Mdfalcubo> gila75
<gila75> ok grazie
<gila75> vorrei solo fare una riflessione:
<gila75> non è possibile che la divisione in utenti esperti e non esperti, crei in qualche modo invidie, antipatie 
<gila75> o vari "gruppetti" tra utenti?
<gila75> controproducenti per il forum stesso?
<gila75> credo che il numero di messaggi o stelle non sia indicativo
<Tigre> Scusate l'interruzione, si è fatto tardi, domani la sveglia suona alle 6, se mannaggia si faceva di sabato questa riunione, avrei partecipato fino alla fine...
<gila75> ma mi preoccupa un po' questo aspetto.
<Tigre> Come posso poi vedere come è andata a finire??
<gila75> gli utenti meno esperti non verrebbero mai presi in considerazione
<gila75> ho finito, grazie
<Janvitus> Tigre:  leggi poi sul forum
<Mdfalcubo> Eleirs vai
<Tigre> Ok... Buonanotte a tutti e scusate :)
<Eleirs> Aaallora, intanto premetto che vi scrivo da piccolo-nuovo utente di ubuntu/del forum
<Eleirs> e quindi questo gruppo servirebbe ad aiutare "quelli come me"
<Janvitus> notte a chi va
<Eleirs> sono favorevole in generale, perchè vedere un gruppo di riferimento per gli utenti nuovi è sicuramente di aiuto, e fa la sua buona impressione
<Eleirs> sempre però, che (come diceva qualcuno prima) si creino delle diffidenze verso gli altri utenti che aiutano
<Eleirs> comunque, dopo la premessa, la mia proposta riguarda la candidatura, secondo me i membri devono essere scelti dallo staff e dai membri già presenti in questo gruppo
<Eleirs> e poi eventualmente confermati da una votazione
<Eleirs> (o comunque al contrario, prima proposta e votazione dagli utenti e poi conferma)
<Eleirs> ho concluso, e grazie per avermi fatto parlare :)
<Mdfalcubo> nessun'altra prenotazione
<Janvitus> allora, chiudendo il discorso
<Eleirs> detto ciò vi saluto, notte a tutti (leggerò domani come è finita)...
<gila75> Credo che le votazioni andrebbero troppo a simpatie...io delego lo staff e gli esperti
<gila75> mio parere
<Janvitus> questo poi lo discuteremo in maniera ampia sul forum qui ci siamo fatti un'idea generale e abbiamo preso appunti
<enziosavio> Posso
<Janvitus> vai enziosavio
<enziosavio> Ho  visto   solo  quest'  ultima  parte   e  parer  mio  non  ci  deve  essere  nessuna  votazione  
<vaeVictis> scusate ma io devo lasciarvi. buon proseguimento a tutti.
<Janvitus> notte
<vaeVictis> non avrei altro da dire in merito agli altri punti :)
<vaeVictis> ciao! :)
<Mdfalcubo> ciao
<Janvitus> enziosavio: finito?
<gila75> levataccia domani, buona continuazione a tutti...notte :)
<enziosavio> Lo   Staff  individua  degli  utenti  meritevoli  ,  li  contatta  per  verificare  la  loro  disponibilità  
<enziosavio> E  poi  sempre  lo  staff  decide 
<giacomosmit> notte a tutti e scusate se mi sono intromesso erroneamente , non era voluto . buon lavoro . 
<enziosavio> passo
<Janvitus> ok, suggerimenti e obiezioni raccolte, ovviamente la cosa non termina qui, poi a tempo debito ci sarà una discussione sul forum con le considerazioni fatte in questa chat
<Janvitus> siccome si sta facendo tardi, andrei avanti
<Janvitus> vaillant: vai con il concorso
<Mdfalcubo> jan, io ora stacco
<vaillant> allora
<Mdfalcubo> che qualvuno salvi un log della serata
<Janvitus> ok Mdfalcubo notte
<jhack> ciao notte
<Mdfalcubo> io provvedo a fare riassuntino sul forum mod.
<melfnt> notte
<Mdfalcubo> notte e grazie a tutti per il contributo
<enziosavio> Buonanotte
<vaillant> Chi è iscritto da un pò di tempo ricorderà sicuramente il "concorso desktop del mese", un format in cui chi voleva postava immagini del suo desktop personalizzato e veniva votato dagli altri. sfortunatamente, con l'avvento di unity, il concorso ha perso di interesse per la minore possibilità di personalizzazione che offre quest'ultimo.
<melfnt> mi prenoto
<vaillant> Visto che comunque era un piacevole passatempo, si pensava di riproporlo. ovviamente per come era formulato non va bene, servono idee nuove, anche da parte dei più giovani (di età e di iscrizione), per fare in modo che sia di nuovo attrattivo. Quindi, stasera o comunque in una discussione nel forum che vi linkerò, sarebbe carino secondo me trovare un modo per rilanciare detto concorso
<carved_top> mi prenoto per parlare
<zoff_ita_> devo andare anche io
<zoff_ita_> notte!
<Janvitus> notte
<jhack> notte
<vaillant> questo perché comunque un'attività di solo supporto può essere noiosa, e vedere quanta creatività ha certa gente è davvero piacevole
<vaillant> più o meno il tema è questo
<vaillant> vai melfnt
<melfnt> sì, grazie
<Janvitus> prenoto io
<melfnt> sono inscritto da un po' di tempo, e ho avuto il piacere di vedere il concorso all'opera
<melfnt> sinceramente negli ultimi tempi vedevo la gente postare immagini di desktop con l'immagine di sfondo cambiata e qualche sciocchezza simile
<melfnt> intendo dire poche modifiche vere e proprie al desktop, soltanto immagini cambiate
<melfnt> non mi permetterei di offendere nessuno, ovviamente
<melfnt> e non penso neanche che la colpa sia tutta dell'avvento di unity
<melfnt> perciò, se lo scopo del contest era quello di far sfogare la creatività degli utenti
<melfnt> io direi: troviamo un altro modo per riuscirci
<melfnt> per esempio con un concorso di immagini da distribuire poi sotto licenza Creative Commons
<melfnt> o qualcosa di simile
<melfnt> e non finalizzato soltanto al desktop
<melfnt> poi se qualcuno trova anche il modo di revitalizzare il progetto ben venga
<melfnt> a tal proposito, se fosse necessario creerei una sezione "concorsi"
<melfnt> detto questo concludo
<vaillant> vai carved_top (segue Janvitus)
<carved_top> si, grazie :)
<carved_top> allora, c'era una discussione in cui si suggerivano delle proposte per rilanciare il concorso
<carved_top> una di quelle che mi ha convinto era quella di creare desktop "a tema" in cui viene scelto l'argomento di partenza e il vincitore di ogni mese sceglie il prossimo, o qualcosa di simile, ad esempio una scaletta
<carved_top> concluso per ora, grazie :)
<vaillant> tocca a Janvitus
<Janvitus> sarò veloce: penso che il concorso vada spostato nel Bar Ubuntu per avere più visibilità e lasciare la sezione Personalizzazione più  "tecnica"
<Janvitus> finito
<carved_top> sono d'accordo con Janvitus, il bar ubuntu è una sezione molto seguita
<barrnet__> rieccomi
<vaillant> Bene. Qualora vi venissero in mente altre proposte o voleste valutare quelle già fatte, c'è una discussione nel forum che tratta di questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=550114
<barrnet__> scusate la disconnessione brutta, ma l'intervallo era finito :3
<vaillant> ovviamente, potete proporre discussioni con alternative come suggerito da melfnt
<vaillant> mi pare non ci siano altre prenotazioni sull'argomento
<barrnet__> avete già discusso del sistema karma?
<Janvitus> si barrnet__
<barrnet__> e avete concluso che?
<Janvitus> il log poi sarà disponibile
<barrnet__> k
<Janvitus> concludiamo con l'ultimo punto che c'è giusto per riempire la serata lol
<barrnet__> lol
<jackynet> prenoto
<Janvitus> allora, si voleva mettere questi pulsanti per la condivisione sui social network, c'è qualcuno contrario per questioni di privacy e affini? Ovviamente cercheremo di prendere tute le cautele possibili, am ricordo che ognuno di voi se ha a cuore la privacy può già prendere da solo le sue precauzioni
<melfnt> prenoto
<barrnet__> mi pare c'era la proposta di evitare i bottoni ufficiali, perché con le loro api in js rallentavano la pagina
<vaillant> barrnet__: prenotati per parlare :)
<barrnet__> ups sorry
<vaillant> può andare jackynet
<Janvitus> mi riferisco a browser che usano il Do not Track e cose del genere
<jackynet> grazie
<Janvitus> finito
<enziosavio> Esco  buonanotte
<jackynet> come avevo già scritto sul forum, sono molto a favore di questa iniziativa, in quanto può rivelarsi utile per fare ulteriore pubblicità al forum e per diffondere meglio "il verbo"
<jackynet> purtroppo devo lasciarvi, domani mattina ho l'università. Volevo soltant aggiungere, per quanto riguarda il prossimo punto (varie ed eventuali), se interessa a qualcuno una sorta di raduno degli utenti, altra attività volta alla pubblicizzazione delf antastico mondo di ubuntu
<vaillant> melfnt: vai pure (poi tocca a barrnet__)
<jackynet> Ultima domanda, prima di lasciarvi, quando pensate verranno resi noti i nuovi moderatori (visto che mi sono autonominato)?
<jackynet> buonanotte a tutti :)
<Janvitus> jackynet: per quello già ci sono i meeeting di ubuntu-it, am segli utenti lo vogliono organizzare spontaneamente nessun glielo impedisce, anzi..
<Janvitus> notte
<melfnt> posso?
<vaillant> si
<jackynet> *autoproposto, forse suona meglio
<melfnt> ok, allora
<melfnt> in linea di principio sono contrario ai social network
<Janvitus> jackynet: qualche settimana. Notte ;)
<jackynet> ok, notte a tutti
<melfnt> e penso che sia un ambiante molto dispersivo che non ci incastra niente con quello del forum
<melfnt> dove la gente chiede aiuto e gli viene fornito
<melfnt> detto questo
<melfnt> se può essere utile per fare pubblicità al forum stesso mettiamoli
<melfnt> però valutate che gli utenti esperti sanno già della sua esistenza
<melfnt> e non hanno bisogno di vedersi scritto usu facebook "tizio ha aperto un topic sul forum"
<melfnt> *per utenti esperti intendo quelli che ci bazzicano abitualmente
<melfnt> piuttosto è più utile pubblicizzare il forum in sé sui social network
<melfnt> in modo che i nuovi arrivati sappiano dove cercare
<melfnt> un'ultima cosa
<melfnt> eviterei assolutamente cose tipo "accedi con l'account di facebook"
<melfnt> cedo la parola
<vaillant> a te la parola barrnet__
<barrnet__> melfnt, penso che tu stia fraintendendo: la proposta è di mettere dei tasti che ti permettono di condividere il topic sui social network, non una integrazione totale con il forum, per intenderci non è in puro stile videogioco facebookizzato, dove se superi un livello poi appare sul tuo account di facebook :P
<melfnt> prenoto
<barrnet__> in secondo su phpBB3 le mod sugli account sso sono troppo poco svluppate per essere stabili, su facebook ne esce una al mese solo per essere abbandonata in fretta come è stata sviluppata
<barrnet__> se è come presumo, ovvero ci sarà l'aggiunta solo dei bottoni, consiglio questa guida che scrissi io circa due annetti fa per phpbbitalia:http://wiki.phpbbitalia.net/Aggiungere_la_barra_%22condividi_su%22_dopo_il_primo_post
<barrnet__> ma accetterei l consiglio proposto sul forum da vrasta che proponeva di usare dei bottoni personalizzati per evitare comunque il tracciamento dei dati e di caricare ulteriori js sul forum
<barrnet__> se si vuole una visibilità maggiore sui social network forse sarebbe anche il caso di mettere qualcuno a gestire pagine social
<barrnet__> una semplice pubblicazione di notizie non attira utenti, battute, meme, e storielle divertenti sul mondo linux attirerebbero una fracca di utenti in più
<barrnet__> basterebbe, per assurdo, pubblicare una storiella giornaliera tratta dalla discussione già esistente nel forum di ubuntu, magari correggendone qualcuna dal punto di vista grammaticale e sintattico
<Gianliuc> mi prenoto
<barrnet__> bon, ho finito :3
<vaillant> melfnt: vai
<vaillant> dopo tocca a Gianliuc. io vi saluto, devo andare via. grazie a tutti per la partecipazione di stasera :)
<melfnt> ok
<jhack_> ciao notte
<melfnt> che però non sia un dibattito fra me e barrnet
<melfnt> allora, chi vuole mettere i pulsanti, che scopo si prefigge?
<Janvitus> melfnt: condivedere
<melfnt> quello di aumentare la visibilità del forum
<Janvitus> *condividere
<Janvitus> finisci, poi mi spiego meglio
<melfnt> e spera che gli utenti dei social network, vedendo i post, vadano sul forum
<melfnt> questo a mio avviso non è il modo migliore di pubblicizzare il forum
<melfnt> come ho già detto e come è stato ribadito da barrnet
<melfnt> quindi, secondo me i pulsanti non servono
<melfnt> anche se di per sé non trasformano il forum in un videogioco
<melfnt> piuttosto puntiamo su altri metodi di pubblicità
<melfnt> finito
<Janvitus> allora lo scopo di quei pulsanti è lo stesso che hanno su un sito di notizie, condividere
<Janvitus> né più né meno
<Janvitus> ti piace una cosa letta al baqr sport? la condividi
<Janvitus> *bar
<Janvitus> I SN ormai sono qui e ci rimarranno, quindi è inutile far finta che non esistano
<carved_top> sono d'accordo, se non puoi sconfiggerli... fatteli amici :D
<Janvitus> ovviamente quei pulsanti li userà solo chi è registrato a quel servizio
<Janvitus> oh, poi si può sempre tornare indietro
<Janvitus> non sono uno di quellic eh si reputa infallibile
<Janvitus> *che
<Janvitus> )scusate ancora le mie dita...)
<barrnet__> prenoto
<Janvitus> e poi...
<Janvitus> ogni tanto è anche bello vedere un riscontro, e quel numerino che sale fa sempre piacere, anche se si tratta pur sempre di un forum di una nicchia in una nicchia
<tokijin> Ora stacco. Saluti e grazie della chiacchierata, ciao :)
<Janvitus> e poi assicuro che il forum non ha bisogno di pubblicità
<Bubu_> 'sera
<Janvitus> e non lo scrivo per pavoneria ;)
<jhack_> sera
<Janvitus> vai barrnet__
<barrnet__> a parte che vista la minima modifica, anche visiva, non capisco come si faccia ad essere contro: è un box sotto il primo messaggio di ogni discussione
<barrnet__> e secondo anche il tracciamento è minimo: se non sei loggato su facebook il massimo che capiscono è che stai visitando un forum di ubuntu
<barrnet__> e consigli odi non sottovalutare il potere della condivisione:
<barrnet__> per esperienza personale ho spesso condiviso qualcosa di divertente semplicemente perché c'era il tasto condividi
<barrnet__> e allo stesso tempo non ho mai condiviso alcun post de "le storie della sala macchine" fino a che davide bianchi non ha aggiunto il tasto mi piace
<barrnet__> non era per stronzaggine: ero troppo pigro per copiare l'url e incollarlo su facebook
<carved_top> lol
<barrnet__> allo stesso modo, visto che i SN non si possono sottovalutare, direi che investire più su facebook mettendo due o tre scimmie ammaestrate a dare battute scontate può portare vantaggi
<barrnet__> ok che il forum è densamente popolato
<barrnet__> ma come ogni forum - che sono oramai passati di moda - è pieno di gente che bene o male ne capisce
<barrnet__> gente che o è geek o è nerd o è vecchia, che ha iniziato a frequentare forum anni fa
<barrnet__> e tra un ask ubuntu e un forum ha preferito mille volte il forum
<barrnet__> il target di utenza che non solo ubuntu italia ma anche ubuntu come distro deve puntare è la gente "nuova"
<barrnet__> che si può raggiungere solo tramite social network
<barrnet__> ergo ritengo che mettere qualcuno a sfruttare i canali sociali per "spargere il verbo" può essere cosa buona e giusta
<barrnet__> e se è un onere troppo pesante
<barrnet__> ci si può accodare ad altre comunità italiane di distro rimaste ancorate ai "vecchi social network" 
<barrnet__> e fare una pagina comune di divulgazione di linux, miglior diffusione col minor sforzo
<barrnet__> perché penso che in questo caso l'approdo ai SN sia basso per ogni distribuzione, io su faceook noto solo i post di lffl
<barrnet__> e non  che sia una fonte di prima mano di notizie fresce su linux, spesso fa articoli spazzatura degni dei peggio giornali di gossip .-.
<barrnet__> ho finito
<barrnet__> e scusate il wall post lol
<Janvitus> barrnet__: abbiamo sforato un po' il punto, ma va be', poco importa
<Janvitus> e un punto che si può ampliare discutendone sul forum
<Janvitus> comunque, ricordo ceh se si dovessero aggiungere questi pulsanti, se qualcuno ci tiene alla privacy, i strumenti ci sono nei vostri browser, soprattutto Firefox ed Epiphany
<jhack_> gia
<jhack_> vado a dormire. ciao notte
<Janvitus> se qualcuno ha altro da aggiungere, altrimenti possiamo chiudere qui
<carved_top> si, io uso ghostery, è lo stesso no? :)
<barrnet__> che è? lol
<carved_top> un estensione che blocca i tracker (pulsanti dei SN, commenti di disqus, adware...)
<melfnt> vabbè, se posso fare un appunto
<Janvitus> discussione libera ora
<melfnt> ok
<Janvitus> anche se non rimango molto
<barrnet__> al limite
<melfnt> non mi ponevo problemi di privacy
<barrnet__> basta mettere un bell'id al blocco dei sN
<barrnet__> e chi vuol lo blocca tramite adblock o similaro
<barrnet__> *similari
<carved_top> nono, in effetti io non uso fb, non più, ma ghostery lo tengo li cosi... per la curiosità di vedere quanti tracker girano di solito :)
<barrnet__> giusto per parlare di un problemino della community
<barrnet__> solo io trovo veramente sfornita la wiki?
<barrnet__> spesso mi ritrovo a girare per la wiki di arch o la wiki in inglese di ubuntu
<barrnet__> perché ha articoli molto più completi, anche se un pelino più tecnici
<melfnt> molti articoli della wiki sono obsoleti
<carved_top> dunque, a volte ci sono dei link da modificare per dei download o altro, ma quello che serve spesso lo trovo... anche se non posso negare che la wiki di arch rivela grandi chicche per xfce e bash
<carved_top> Janvitus, salvo il log della serata?
<Janvitus> date una mano invece di lamentarvi lol
<barrnet__> è già salvato
<barrnet__> uhm
<Janvitus> non c'è bisogno
<melfnt> di dare una mano?
<melfnt> ;)
<barrnet__> io di solito se trovo scorrettezze provo a correggerle
<barrnet__> anche perché di wiki ho già esperienze
<barrnet__> solo che trovo anche il layout piuttosto scomodo, e li non posso farci niente
<carved_top> non mi stavo lamentando! :D ok, perfetto; io vado, buonanotte a tutti :)
<barrnet__> è improntato troppo sull'essere una raccolta di documentazioni, se cerchi qualcosa lo trovi
<barrnet__> se ci entri giusto per imparare a caso non trovi nulla
<barrnet__> perché la home non è improntata ad albero come nelle wiki classiche
<barrnet__> per farti un esempio concreto:https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Main_Page_%28Italiano%29
<Janvitus> va be', il wiki non è fatto per imparare ma per trovare informazioni
<barrnet__> se entri qui giusto per imparare qualcosa di arch
<barrnet__> a parte il link "guide per novellini"
<barrnet__> trovi un pò di menu in cui curiosare
<carved_top> barrnet__: no, non è vero, io ho trovato moltissime guide utile per i neofiti del terminale e le sezioni sono molto comode per trovare argomenti da leggere nel tempo libero
<melfnt> beh, io vado
<carved_top> anche io, notte a tutti :)
<barrnet__> notte
<Janvitus> notte
<melfnt> invitatemi alla riunione pubblica sulla wiki
<melfnt> ;)
<barrnet__> lol
<barrnet__> invece sulla wiki di ubuntu vedo che è tutto organizzato, bene o male, in maxroaree
<barrnet__> ok che essendo arch una distro da smanettoni
<barrnet__> c'è molta più gente in grado di stillare pagine di wiki
<barrnet__> rispetto alla community di ubuntu
<barrnet__> però non è solo la quantità di informazioni, secondo me è anche l'impaginazione tipo della wiki
<Janvitus> son più nerd
<Janvitus> ecco perché hanno il wiki più sviluppato lol
<barrnet__> beh, una distro in cui l'installazione è una compilazione unica
<barrnet__> non è che ci aspetta una persona normale come utilizzatore tipo
<barrnet__> l'unica volta in cui ho provato a compilare il kernel mi sono rotto dopo 30 minuti di "y/n" al terminale
<Janvitus> eheh
<barrnet__> bon, stacco che devo sistemare una installazione di autodesk inventor su... windows vista >.<
<Janvitus> notte ;)
<barrnet__> e il brutto è che è già tre volte che mi torna per essere reinstallato e non capisco mai che gli faccia il suo utilizzatore
<barrnet__> notte?
<barrnet__> sai quanto dura una installazione di inventor?
<barrnet__> soprattutto su un processore monocore? ne avrò per tutta notte xzD
<Janvitus> notte a tutti
<Bubu_> 'notte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-03-12
<giornoatutti> riccardo ci sei 
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2020-03-10
<Pierturello> Ciao a tutti! Abbiamo creato una nuova community italiana sulla rete decentralizzata Matrix. La community si chiama Repressione Digitale ed è nata con lo scopo di risvegliare l'attenzione delle persone riguardo alla pivacy online e di diffondere la conoscenza della crittografia, della sicurezza informatica e della decentralizzazione. Questo è il link per accedere alla home della community: https://riot.im/app/#/group/+rep
<Pierturello> sione-digitale:matrix.org
